# Where’s the Beef?



## Vikrant (May 1, 2015)

That is called culture shock  

---

It was a simple yet clever American advertisement, an elderly woman peeking into her hamburger and asking, “Where’s the beef?”

Now, the company behind that ‘80s catchphrase – fast-food chain Wendy’s – finds itself in a fix over the answer.

The burger joint has decided to drop beef from the menu for the first time ever. It will not serve the standard Dave’s Hot ‘n Juicy Triple or any other burgers with beef when it opens its first Indian outlet in a Delhi suburb on Wednesday.

...

Wendy s Is Landing in India But Where s the Beef - India Real Time - WSJ


----------



## B. Kidd (May 1, 2015)

Fuck India.......what have you done for us lately? (Please be specific...)


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2015)

Vegan burgers ain't bad......tofu sucks though....


----------



## Vikrant (May 1, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Fuck India.......what have you done for us lately? (Please be specific...)



Ask not what India can do for you -- ask what you can do for India.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 1, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck India.......what have you done for us lately? (Please be specific...)
> ...


Ignore him he's an idiot.

Interesting OP though.  I kinda wonder what in the world Wendy's is thinking here.


----------



## B. Kidd (May 1, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck India.......what have you done for us lately? (Please be specific...)
> ...



Stick to criket in the 'Sports' section, and all will be okay.


----------



## S.J. (May 1, 2015)

I guess eating their reincarnated ancestors isn't popular in India.


----------



## B. Kidd (May 1, 2015)

S.J. said:


> I guess eating their reincarnated ancestors isn't popular in India.


----------



## Vikrant (May 1, 2015)

S.J. said:


> I guess eating their reincarnated ancestors isn't popular in India.



Avoiding eating your ancestor is certainly better than eating your ancestors. Don't you think?


----------



## S.J. (May 1, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I guess eating their reincarnated ancestors isn't popular in India.
> ...


I guess if you're stupid enough to think cows are your relatives, then yes.  Are you stupid enough to believe that?


----------



## Vikrant (May 1, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Stop attacking my relatives or else I will attack your relatives (asses). 

Asses (your relatives) are much easier target than cows.


----------



## B. Kidd (May 1, 2015)

Vik isn't Wendy's kind of people.........


----------



## S.J. (May 1, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting you are stupid.  Moooo.


----------



## B. Kidd (May 1, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Attn: Vikrant!
You are being laffed at!


----------



## Vikrant (May 1, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Your intolerant and stupid religion is fucking your mind, you donkey.


----------



## Vikrant (May 1, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Mental illness can cause that sometime but thank Cows for Obamacare! Now, you can get some help


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2015)

S.J. said:


> I guess eating their reincarnated ancestors isn't popular in India.


It was like the Irish, starving to death on an island surrounded by fish, I mean, it wasn't like they didn't know how to fish, WTF?


----------



## S.J. (May 1, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


I found your cousin.


----------



## Vikrant (May 1, 2015)

Here is your cousin, S.J.






Pictures of Donkeys


----------



## B. Kidd (May 1, 2015)

Vikrants' sensibilities might be offended. 

Don't leave V., especially since your 'topics' are so popular.


----------



## Vikrant (May 1, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Vikrants' sensibilities might be offended.
> 
> Don't leave V., especially since your 'topics' are so popular.



Keep trying little lad


----------



## Vikrant (May 1, 2015)

This one is a friendly cousin of S.J. Wants to say hello


----------



## S.J. (May 1, 2015)

Hey Vikrant, are you related to Elsie?


----------



## Vikrant (May 1, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Hey Vikrant, are you related to Elsie?



Shutup or Darwin will pee in your mouth while reciting theory of evolution


----------



## S.J. (May 1, 2015)

The funny thing is that Vikrant really believes his relatives are cows (or vice versa).


----------



## Vikrant (May 1, 2015)

S.J. said:


> The funny thing is that Vikrant really believes his relatives are cows (or vice versa).



 Funny thing is that your relatives aka donkeys are smarter than you  That is because they don't spend as much time at the church as you do


----------



## S.J. (May 1, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The funny thing is that Vikrant really believes his relatives are cows (or vice versa).
> ...


No, the funny thing is that you ADMIT to believing that cows are your reincarnated relatives.  The donkey defense is purely your childish imagination.


----------



## Aktas (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Vikrant (May 2, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Funny thing is that you evolved from donkeys. Don't be denying your root.


----------



## S.J. (May 3, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Hey cowboy, I think I might have just grilled one of your aunts this evening.  Her name was rib-eye.  Tasty too.


----------



## Vikrant (May 3, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I use your aunt to haul my camping gear when I trek on mountain. Her name is donkey the ass


----------



## S.J. (May 3, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Seriously, Vike, do you really believe that cows are your relatives reincarnated?


----------



## Vikrant (May 3, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Do you really not believe that you descended from donkeys? Who are you trying to fool - donkeys or you?


----------



## S.J. (May 3, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


What's wrong, can't you answer the question?


----------



## Vikrant (May 3, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Can't you answer the question? Why are you disowning your relatives (donkeys)? You should be proud of your heritage.


----------



## S.J. (May 3, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


No, I don't believe that I did.  Now, how about answering the question?


----------



## Vikrant (May 3, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I believe donkeys are your ancestors and it seems it is my belief which is the focal point of your effort on this thread


----------



## S.J. (May 3, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Well, I can see you're too much of a coward to answer the question.  Too bad you're ashamed of your own beliefs.


----------



## Vikrant (May 3, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I am very proud of my belief which asserts that your ancestors are donkey. Would you like me to put my belief in my signature line? Are you sure you are not going to cry about it to admins?  

Anyway, it is you who is  a coward who is not proud of his donkey ancestors


----------



## S.J. (May 3, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


What about your belief that cows are your reincarnated ancestors?  Are you proud of that, or ashamed?


----------



## Vikrant (May 3, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



How many times do you want me to repeat my belief? 

One more time: *The core of my belief states that donkeys are SJ's ancestors. *

I am not into proselytizing people but it seems like you are in the dire need of conversion  Would you like to come to my church founded by Prophet Darwin? You might gain more in-depth understanding of my belief. What do you say cow loving cowgirl?


----------



## S.J. (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Vikrant (May 3, 2015)

S.J. said:


>



 FYI, my church has Mercy House designated to help people like yourself who deny their donkey heritage


----------



## S.J. (May 3, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Since you're too ashamed to talk about your belief in cows, there's nothing left to do but laugh at you.  Moooo.


----------



## Vikrant (May 3, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



 FYI, my church has Mercy House designated to help people like yourself who deny their donkey heritage


----------



## S.J. (May 3, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


You're just too funny and witty for me, Vike.  Oh well, I guess I'll go have a hamburger.


----------



## Unkotare (May 3, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> Fuck India.......what have you done for us lately? (Please be specific...)




What have YOU?


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 3, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck India.......what have you done for us lately? (Please be specific...)
> ...





LOL!  Good answer!!!


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 3, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




Why don't you burn a couple of crosses while you're out...


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 3, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




Your Gawd kills the very people he created...men, women, children, and even the unborn, by way of the flood.

That as ridiculous as believing a man lived inside of a whale.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 3, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Ding dong believes the earth was created just 3,000 years ago, and fossils were put here to mislead us!


----------



## Toro (May 3, 2015)

Mmmm, beef.

Bon Apetit has a recipe for deep-fried porterhouse.  

Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 3, 2015)

This is a good article.  Read the entire article 
@  
Is Your Meat Safe - Antibiotic Debate Overview Modern Meat FRONTLINE PBS

The biggest controversy centers around taking antibiotics that are used to treat human illnesses and administering them to food animals. There is an increasing amount of evidence suggesting that the sub-therapeutic use of antibiotics in food animals can pose a health risk to humans. If a group of animals is treated with a certain antibiotic over time, the bacteria living in those animals will become resistant to that drug. According to microbiologist Dr. Glenn Morris, the problem for humans is that if a person ingests the resistant bacteria via improperly cooked meat and becomes ill, he or she may not respond to antibiotic treatment.

Concern about the growing level of drug-resistant bacteria has led to the banning of sub-therapeutic use of antibiotics in meat animals in many countries in the European Union and Canada. In the United States, however, such use is still legal. The World Health Organization is concerned enough about antibiotic resistance to suggest significantly curbing the use of antibiotics in the animals we eat. In a recent report, the WHO declared its intention to "reduce the overuse and misuse of antimicrobials in food animals for the protection of human health." Specifically, the WHO recommended that prescriptions be required for _all_ antibiotics used to treat sick food animals, and urged efforts to "terminate or rapidly phase out antimicrobials for growth promotion if they are used for human treatment."


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 3, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> That is called culture shock
> 
> ---
> 
> ...




Finally, Wendy's is serving something healthy.

"So what will Wendy’s serve its newest customers? Six vegetarian burgers stuffed with patties using everything from falafel to mushrooms."


----------



## S.J. (May 3, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Hey look, the skank says something witty!


----------



## Vikrant (May 9, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You are projecting again. You are the biggest skank on this planet.


----------



## S.J. (May 9, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


You're trolling again, fuck off.


----------



## Vikrant (May 9, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I bet you are going to have nightmares tonight


----------



## S.J. (May 9, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Ok, kid.  Now go take your nappy poo before you get in trouble for using dad's computer.


----------



## Vikrant (May 9, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You are not supposed to bring in other members' families in here. 

Now, hurry to the IHOP before senior hour is over


----------



## S.J. (May 9, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


I wasn't talking about cows.


----------



## Vikrant (May 9, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You are true descendant of donkeys  I bet your ancestors are very proud of your "wit"


----------



## S.J. (May 9, 2015)

Vike, your relatives all look alike.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 9, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




Hey look, the idiot says something stupid.


----------



## S.J. (May 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Hey Carla, I heard you had red rings all over your fat body where guys have touched you with 10 foot poles.


----------



## Vikrant (May 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You are a vulgar piece of shit.


----------



## Vikrant (May 10, 2015)

Carla_Danger

Meet S.J.'s relative. Remember not to feed him/her though


----------



## S.J. (May 10, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...


Hey, it's not my fault nobody wants to fuck her.


----------



## Vikrant (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You sure are one donkey that strayed far from the herd.


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


It took you 8 days to think of a response to that?  A little slow there, aren't you, cow boy?


----------



## Vikrant (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



That suggests that you have no life. You should consider getting a job or hobby.


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Don't try to compete, you're too stupid.


----------



## Vikrant (May 19, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Mentally ill people like yourself do not need competition; they need mental hospital.


----------



## Gracie (May 19, 2015)

When in Rome..........

I don't see a problem with Wendy's doing this.


----------

